# Writing, recording.. expressing yourself



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

I've always kept journals all my life, since I think it's a great way to reflect on yourself. I haven't been writing as much since I got DP, since it kind of killed my will to do anything.
But what I want to say is that it's been really good for me to read different thoughts I've had throughout my dp/dr disorder. I don't feel good and "normal" yet, but alot of the strangest thoughts and symptoms I had has disappeared. I still have weird thoughts and feel kind of estranged from the whole "thought process". But the notion that my DP has changed and developed gives me hope that it will finally go away som day.

I also did alot of videos of myself just ramblin about how I felt. I've realized I "feel" alot better now (whatever that is), I look really worn out in the videos from the beginning of all of this.

I think DP+deppression can make us fool ourselves about how we feel and go through life. To document stuff is a good way of reflecting on your over all condition.


----------

